# Installation of SnowDogg MD75



## fire-boy

New to plowing. Looking at the SD MD75 to go on a 07 Dodge 1500 Quad. Was wondering how difficult the installation is for this unit. Or should I use pay to have the unit installed? What is the cost for a typical installation?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

fire-boy;1210405 said:


> New to plowing. Looking at the SD MD75 to go on a 07 Dodge 1500 Quad. Was wondering how difficult the installation is for this unit. Or should I use pay to have the unit installed? What is the cost for a typical installation?


Do you want the warranty?


----------



## fire-boy

Don't have to have the warranty as I will likely only use it 2 or 3 times a year. Just need to be able to get out of our subdivision down to the main road which is about 3 miles.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

fire-boy;1210413 said:


> Don't have to have the warranty as I will likely only use it 2 or 3 times a year. Just need to be able to get out of our subdivision down to the main road which is about 3 miles.


The install involves drilling and tapping the frame, disassembly of the front clip, and some tough wiring.

If you have never done it, then it will take a day or two.... If you have done others then it should take four hours.

If you don't know how to install and are buying new... then go ahead and have it installed. I got mine for $3200 installed with tax.

Installs depend on the place and their demand. If you are only using it 2 or 3 times then you could get a vehicle with one already installed.... you could pick up an 80's or 90's F250 4x4 and only use it for that lol.... a lot of people do that.

If you want to buy a vehicle with a plow have a mechanic check the front end parts and frame thoroughly.

IDK what you wanna do yet... but I see where you are from and I know you guys typically don't get hammered with snow that way.... IDK fill us in on what type of plowing and how many inches you avg per stom, ect.


----------



## basher

The Dodge install is not to bad http://www.snowdoggplows.com/ServiceManuals/16063105INST_C.PDF

You need to drill 1/2 inch holes in the frame, a 11/4 hole though the firewall and a ream and hammer are always a good idea when installing a snowdogg mount. The Dodge mounts seem to fit OK and the instructions are pretty clear. I've never seen a snowplow mount requiring the use of a tap unless a threaded hole was unintentionally buggered up

Wiring is a little old school, bulky with none repairable connectors but reasonably well thought out.

The Snowdogg is probably good fit price wise and should be durable enough for your usage.


----------



## fire-boy

*SD MD75 Install*

Here in East TN we normally get 3-4 snows of 2-4" per snow. Annaul average is 12". I am only interesting in plowing enough roadway to be able to get out of my subdivsion which is on the lake and very hilly. A good snow with trap us in for 3-4 days. County wrecked a plow last year in subdivision because they don't carry chains. They don't use salt, only gravel and they may plow.

I called the local dealer today and the plow is $3018, $900 to install, and $250 for shipping plus tax. I was taken back by the installation charge. I called a second dealer but didn't get a reply. When I saw th3e $3200 installed, I was getting excited. Now over $4K, don't know about it. I will wait to see what the other dealer's prices are.

t


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

fire-boy;1211931 said:


> Here in East TN we normally get 3-4 snows of 2-4" per snow. Annaul average is 12". I am only interesting in plowing enough roadway to be able to get out of my subdivsion which is on the lake and very hilly. A good snow with trap us in for 3-4 days. County wrecked a plow last year in subdivision because they don't carry chains. They don't use salt, only gravel and they may plow.
> 
> I called the local dealer today and the plow is $3018, $900 to install, and $250 for shipping plus tax. I was taken back by the installation charge. I called a second dealer but didn't get a reply. When I saw th3e $3200 installed, I was getting excited. Now over $4K, don't know about it. I will wait to see what the other dealer's prices are.
> 
> t


I think installs on basic stuff typically are $350-$550 to install if I remember correctly.... The big guys charge more like the $700-900 you are talking about because they are backed up with demand......

Oh and why would they charge shipping if it is installed? If you are driving there.... I mean brother they are getting shipments of these things anyways (or should be) from either the factory or a vendor. I work part time in retail part of the year and we just toss it on the next shipment. You wait a little bit longer but don't have to pay anything cause the trucks are coming anyways.... IDK just my $.02 on it... for that price I'd install too.... I could get a big HD blade for that!

Shoot... I will sell you my 2001 Z71 Ex. cab 1500 with the plow installed and only used this season a few times.... and you would make out MUCHHHH better than that price lol....

For $10K I'd even deliver!... (trying to move all diesel... my 2nd to last gaser!! aka I only have one diesel lol...)


----------



## Aveerainc

$3300 installed for the MD75...and that includes a coupon for free annual maintenance to boot!


----------



## jkantczakj

*Deal*

not crazy $. Do you have dealer contact info. and/or coupon info in NH?


----------



## Aveerainc

Coupon was for december installs...dealer is Candia Trailer in Candia, NH


----------

